# lenovo ideapad yoga 11 (no novo button)



## bornleader (Apr 9, 2019)

This device is running Windows 8RT. I want to boot Ubuntu Linux from a USB device but I can't get to the boot sequence setup. F1, F2, F12 (with and without Function Key) does not work. Windows + Volume up does not work. Lenovo telephone support for 2 hours - no joy. Thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-Yoga-Series-Notebooks/Force-Yoga-11-USB-boot/td-p/1055157

?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try the method here for disabling fast start and getting a boot device menu :- https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo...-without-windows-Yoga-2-11/m-p/2210112#M34660


----------

